
The Power of a Timely Collaboration - laurex
https://nanoscale.blogspot.com/2020/09/the-power-of-timely-collaboration.html
======
ganafagol
Fascinating read. I have no idea what most of it means.

But the title "The power of a timely collaboration"? Oh please. This article
is not about what this title suggests would be discussed. Please choose a more
appropriate title next time.

